# How many pygmy corydoras?



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I just came back from a long vacation and the relative that swore she would take great care of my tanks didn't do a very good job. I'm down to 4 pygmy corydoras in the 10 gallon (which were laying eggs like mad when I left) and very sparse plants. Obviously both need to be improved. 

My question is, how many more pygmy cories should I get? I'm not positive whether the four remaining will survive because they absolutely will not come out from under the driftwood, not even for food. I only know there's four because they stuck their little faces out for a second. There will eventually be a King betta in that tank as well, but not until I buy a butt load of plants. I was thinking 10 cories. Would 14 be too many if the remaining ones do survive?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I hope the last four survive for you. 

You can have 14 Pygmy Cory in the 10. That's the beauty of Nano fish: You can have more than most people think because of their tiny size. If you decide 14 is too many after you get them you could even put five or so in with Spike if he is tolerant. I have five Habrosus in my 5.5s with each of my Betta.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

10 it is then!

Thus far Spike has proven to be a raging jerk, but maybe he'll have a change of heart. 

I haven't decided yet whether I want to drive to the only decent aquatic store (I hate freeway driving, and I have to today to take my dog to the vet. Panic attack is imminent). Is there any sellers you would recommend buying them from? I would greatly prefer if they were not wild caught.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like Invertebrates by Msjinkzd - Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.. Check her current stock list. She has a few at $2.50 each + FedEx shipping. JDAquatics may also have them; I've bought Habrosus from him.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll check that site out! Thanks! I'm already buying a bunch of plants from JDAquatics to make my tank corydora approved, so if I could get my corys from him too that would be amazing. I don't know what it is about having everything coming from one place that's so comforting.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean! My tanks are 95% plants from Jacob; all of my Habrosus and Dwarf Crays are from him, too. The rest of my Nano fish are from Rachel because she's great but she also carries some species Jacob doesn't. Thanks to paperlilies I also have a new person from whom I will only buy my Betta, too. I think I'm what they call "brand loyal."


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I think being brand loyal is a good thing! I'm the same way once I find something I like. JDAquatics didn't have any pygmys. I'll have to see how the next couple days play out before I decide if I'm ordering them online. I did just go to Petco and get their last king. He's not huge but he's pretty. He'll be in QT until I have the tank up to par again and I'm absolutely positive he's 110% healthy.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

@RussellTheShihTzu Can you please confirm or deny this idea?

So the relative taking care of my tanks didn't feed them frozen food once the entire time I was gone, even though she made a big deal about making sure to do exactly what I was doing and giving them frozen as often as she could. The first night I was back I didn't feed the cories because I cleaned the tank that night, and I never feed them on those day because I figure they can forage through whatever I stir up, which they usually do. The second night I was busy, as one is after being gone for 5 weeks, so everyone got pellets. Mid-day yesterday everyone got frozen mysis shrimp because I had bought them that morning and was excited to try them. Lo and behold, the 4 remaining pygmy cories are almost completely back to their active, mischievous selves, though they are more skittish than before. I believe it was the lack of frozen food causing them to hide constantly. Why? I don't know. Maybe since the frozen is healthier and of higher quality it gives them more energy? Makes them want to forage?

Am I crazy for thinking frozen food is the key to my cories behavior? I suppose it could just be coincidence. Or maybe they were sad and missed their mother (it would be hilarious if that was actually possible. Spike apparently did get upset and mopey, but I highly doubt the cories care about my presence).


----------

